# Diecast Ariens Scale Model?



## motorhead64 (Dec 15, 2013)

Does anyone know where to purchase the 1960 (orange) scale model of the Ariens 10M? Or maybe have one they would like to sell? The chrome version is still available...the orange one seems to have disappeared. MH


----------



## Ray 1962 10ML60 (Oct 14, 2011)

Watch eBay. They are on there all the time. Some people try to get a lot of money for them but they never sell. Every so often someone puts one up for a reasonable amount.


----------



## motorhead64 (Dec 15, 2013)

Thanks, Ray. I didn't find one on the Bay, but I located on in Iberia, LA on a Google search. Orange, and glad to have one. MH


----------



## rnaude241 (Nov 24, 2013)

Hi Motorhead,

Not sure what you are wanting to pay, but this site has them.

OEM Parts


----------



## scipper77 (Dec 4, 2013)

rnaude241 said:


> Hi Motorhead,
> 
> Not sure what you are wanting to pay, but this site has them.
> 
> OEM Parts


Very cool. Well not to "normal" people but to me that is really cool


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Now that these have gotten rarer, (most are probably sold by now) $75 might be the "going rate" anywhere..I guess its not super-outrageous! but higher than the original price..

I just did a scan around the internet, found them still for sale on the manufacturer site..but for even more! at $99.
Diecast Models - Search Results for "ariens"
(thats the company that actually made the models)

The original place to buy them for $25 no longer exists 
dead link: http://theelitegroup-ariens.com

Some have been on ebay recently..
here are recent ebay auctions that are now over:

diecast models ariens | eBay

Four of them sold for $121, $81, $47 and $65 over the past few months..
So $75 is in the ballpark..
You could wait for some more to show up on ebay..they probably will..
or just buy the one for $75 from the link above..

the search terms that brought them up on ebay were:

diecastmodels ariens

ebay then changed it to:

diecast models ariens

both sets of search terms will probably work fine..

Scot


----------



## motorhead64 (Dec 15, 2013)

Well, I thought I had one bought...but....got an email from the seller saying they are no longer available. None currently on the Bay, either. Have to remember to keep looking. I missed a couple, I guess. MH


----------

